# Loose powder speed loaders



## specialpatrolgroup

This year will be my first ML season, I had a question on speed loaders. I plan to use power belts and buckhorn. I would like to have some speed loaders with me, but I allways see them being used with pellets, can you use one with loose powder, or would the powder fall in front of the bullet? What to people who use loose powder do, do you use pellets and speed loaders for a possible second shot? Or do you just keep a premeasured amount of powder in the tubes and the bullet seperate, I would really not like to have to use two differnt loads, and would like to avoid the pellets is possible.


----------



## patrick grumley

The speed loaders I use take the bullet and the pre-measured ground powder, there's nothing special about them. I would think any speed loader that isn't made for just pellets will work.


----------



## Bug Guy

If you're concerned about loose powder rolling around the bullet, you can get speed loader with a divider in them so the bullet and powder are in separate containers. Good Luck!


----------



## Plainsman

I use the TC speedloaders. They are caliber specific and the bullet fits in tight. For the last couple of years I have used the TC speedloaders that are divided like Bug Guy mentioned. Those speedloaders also serve as a bullet starter. I had shot Pyrodex for 25 years, but tried Triple Seven, White Hots, and Blackhorn 209 last fall. I liked the Blackhorn best.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Thanks guys, I figured it out, they just show a picture of them and no real description on online stores, but I see the ones with the cap on both ends, TC makes them, that look like what you guys are talking about.


----------

